# PV Bike owner passed away.



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Their web site just says Steve was riding in Malibu with a friend on Sunday and died of medical complications. No vehicles involved. The store is temporarily closed.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, that really sucks. Didn't know Steve personally but all the guys at PV Cycle are the best. Read about it on Cycling in the South Bay.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

that store is not owned by Specialized?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My thoughts are with him and his.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I heard that Steve and Specialized might have been in a joint ownership situation, framesti...


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

fivekabob said:


> I heard that Steve and Specialized might have been in a joint ownership situation, framesti...


PV Bike was a Specialized "Concept" store.

They are all independently owned and operated, but get various types of marketing, retailing, and promotional support from Specialized.

Exmpl: I'm pretty sure Specialized offers loans to the dealers to spiff up the stores with nice decor (similar to clean, modern look of Apple stores), motion-capture based fitting systems, etc


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear the passing of the owner. I live less then a mile for the shop and it been closed. I hope his worker are doing okay and they reopen.


----------

